# Should Moore hire a helper



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This posts for you Dr Moore

You need a labourer, your work load is too heavy

yes I know you hear some of us b1tch and complain on here about them, but they do save /earn you money down the road. The 1st few houses you will curse about hiring one, but down the road you will be happy you did.

With me personally, I could could go without one since I work for a DWC. I just got to show up at a house, do my thing:whistling2:, and get on the phone to ask where the next one is. But they are pushy though, The house you just posted, they would expect in 7 days, so hence a labourer, for this old fart who is about to turn 50 in a few months:furious:

But you Dr Moore, are doing it all. your playing drywall contractor, drywall sub-contractor, book keeper, and father plus husband. Just think if you had someone to spot nails, set things up, do general task, well you went to measure another job or something.

So were going to do a pole, on weather you should hire a labourer.

And others may chip in on the pro's and cons also

for my one point, the one con is, "you could be training your future competition" but..... if you hire the right person, which is important, since you will spend more of your working day with this person, than your own wife,,,, you could have yourself a new partner,,,,, business partner that is:whistling2:..... who does not half to be equal in pay,,,,, best to do a percentage split, once they become dependable:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I will let Moore make that decision.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think I will let Moore make that decision.


yes we all make our own decisions in the end, but this is the whole point of this site. to get feed back from other members, the pro's and cons as I stated.

Then in the end, Moore can weigh the pro's and con's himself.

it's called being helpful Mudshark:yes:

But what's a Canucks fan know:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Yah moore has to figure that out, I work alone...


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

There may be new insurance requirements. There will certainly be labor law, payroll, tax, and budgeting questions to address, as well as scheduling and quality control complications.

I would never make a percentage partner of anyone, especially a noob.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

your a hoot man! I'm no stranger to training finishers .. I saw one become a middle school teacher...another a painter ..cabinet maker.etc.... It takes a special breed to stick with this trade..Worked with a 4 man finish crew for years ..Don't wanna go back to that. I'm doing my own thing now..The way I want to do it! I'd rather sub out ,and go behind..than hire an hourly ,,and become a babysitter .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> your a hoot man! I'm no stranger to training finishers .. I saw one become a middle school teacher...another a painter ..cabinet maker.etc.... It takes a special breed to stick with this trade..Worked with a 4 man finish crew for years ..Don't wanna go back to that. I'm doing my own thing now..The way I want to do it! I'd rather sub out ,and go behind..than hire an hourly ,,and become a babysitter .


Well, looks like this thread met a early death ,,, eh':whistling2:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Take the load off yourself..make more money..have less or maybe more stress. Two sides to every coin.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, looks like this thread met a early death ,,, eh':whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Moore get a little spotty faced pain in the ass that u want 2 kill every 5 mins of the day!!:thumbup: At least if ur havin a bad day u can shout at the little fukcer:whistling2:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

A helper is a helper & only that.
A helper is there to load & unload the truck or van,Set up scaffold,carry your tools & buckets of mud in..A helper is there to make your life easier plain & simple It is endless as to what a helper can do for you in this trade>>>we all know that it doesn't take rocket science to do what we do every day.. If you don't realize how much help a helper really is>>>>>>well than, maybe you are just to thick headed.:whistling2:

Cons>>>>>>>there are none


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

GOOD help is hard to find:yes: but if a guy can ever find one hang on, they can be very valuable


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I'm on a bit of a personality/personality profiling kick this morning on another thread, I'll say that if I was looking for a certain kind of help for my current situation, I'd maybe look especially for an ISTJ personality type: http://typelogic.com/istj.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

the best helper kid weve had was home schooled and didnt own a cell phone (at first) And one thing we all need to remember is we were all helpers at one time


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> the best helper kid weve had was home schooled and didnt own a cell phone (at first) And one thing we all need to remember is we were all helpers at one time


 U got it spot on there Chris:thumbup: Home schooled is not the best for any1 but the 1's with brains think they know it all and the 1's that have more comin sence than brains make the best workers:thumbsup: And they r not scared of a bit o hard graft!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, looks like this thread met a early death ,,, eh':whistling2:


 Sorry 2buck. I should have hung back..I do sincerely thank you for your concern.:yes: 


I would like hear from all the other lone tapers why they choose to work alone.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> A helper is a helper & only that.
> A helper is there to load & unload the truck or van,Set up scaffold,carry your tools & buckets of mud in..A helper is there to make your life easier plain & simple It is endless as to what a helper can do for you in this trade>>>we all know that it doesn't take rocket science to do what we do every day.. If you don't realize how much help a helper really is>>>>>>well than, maybe you are just to thick headed.:whistling2:
> 
> Cons>>>>>>>there are none


 You still use mesh ....and your calling me thick headed!!:lol::lol::laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea Moore get a little spotty faced pain in the ass that u want 2 kill every 5 mins of the day!!:thumbup: At least if ur havin a bad day u can shout at the little fukcer:whistling2:


 Where am i gonna put the fuc%er?:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you don't absolutely have to hire someone, don't. I woulden't. Many jobs I get are too large for one guy to keep the contractors schedule, so I MUST team up. I perfer working alone. (no offense meant to fr8train, he's fun to work with)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Where am i gonna put the fuc%er?:blink:


...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you don't absolutely have to hire someone, don't. I woulden't. Many jobs I get are too large for one guy to keep the contractors schedule, so I MUST team up. I perfer working alone. (no offense meant to fr8train, he's fun to work with)


:thumbsup:

When I have to team up, and it's with someone who pretty much knows what they're doing, it still pretty much seems like I'm working alone - I'm doing my thing, somewhere, and they're doing theirs, usually somewhere else.

I said to the field supervisor the other week, why are we even bothering trying to train people up, if we're just going to lay them off when things get slow - even laying off the ones who show promise - and they go on to other companies. Hire someone(s) who already know something(s), pay them more than a newbie, and more money should be made, with less aggravation. At least that would be the case for us.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Where am i gonna put the fuc%er?:blink:


 For one you could have him clean that sht up for ya:yes:Just havin fun


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> For one you could have him clean that sht up for ya:yes:Just havin fun


 That's an old pic...You should see It now..I throw the big trash out once a week.. :yes:I drove to work today with 15 bags of hot mud on the passenger side,,:thumbsup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*you need help*

you need moore help more- all my ex wives told me- harve you need help. admitting it IS the first step ole kid. so there you go, i hope that helps. harve.:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> you need moore help more- all my ex wives told me- harve you need help. admitting it IS the first step ole kid. so there you go, i hope that helps. harve.:blink:


 :blink:what??? You calling me a drunk?:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you don't absolutely have to hire someone, don't. I woulden't. Many jobs I get are too large for one guy to keep the contractors schedule, so I MUST team up. I perfer working alone. (no offense meant to fr8train, he's fun to work with)


 you know your right, I like working alone, but like you, I (we all) get pushed too hard.

Right now, my new labourer (or b1tch, as we call them around here:whistling2 comes in every 2nd day. But I feel the best three days to have one there, are tapeday, rough sand,screws and corner flushday, and sandingday, till they can learn more. When working by myself, I tend to work longer hours. But when with someone else, you tend to pack it in sooner, you can sense they want to go home

But to keep up with demands, I need the help, so far this new guy, is a damn good sander, like a surprisingly good sander. he seems to pick up on the tools fast, but his hand work is lacking. flat tapes he is horrible, I will admit it took me longer to do them when he was there, he wipes backwards with the knife, if that makes sense.

But I figure as each house goes by, you teach less and less, and I have a new 2bjr


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Where am i gonna put the fuc%er?:blink:


 In the bed of the truck:jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So how is the old Jnr doing, Didnt you say hes gone on his own now?? Like fully contracting and working by himself or just changed crews. Or was your fallout as big as mine was when i hired a friend and worked together for nearly 4 years till it blew up, we hardly spoke again for a long time after that , I just worked on my own for years after that, I really didnt like paying wages and taxes and tools and holidays for someone else, He earned more than me. Now i have an on call helper i can call on if it gets a bit much and the job suits, That still can have its stresses though, Your not paying your bitches wages are you?????? That makes a huge difference.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

ever thought about hiring a chickadee:thumbup: I hear they are good at the detail stuff:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> So how is the old Jnr doing, Didnt you say hes gone on his own now?? Like fully contracting and working by himself or just changed crews. Or was your fallout as big as mine was when i hired a friend and worked together for nearly 4 years till it blew up, we hardly spoke again for a long time after that , I just worked on my own for years after that, I really didnt like paying wages and taxes and tools and holidays for someone else, He earned more than me. Now i have an on call helper i can call on if it gets a bit much and the job suits, That still can have its stresses though, Your not paying your bitches wages are you?????? That makes a huge difference.


Well......









Guess he called me about 3 weeks ago. Said DWC set him up with some drunk, and in typical 2bjr fashion, he whined about it to the DWC. I went right away, big mistake, he would look at that as sticking his neck out for you (favour). And he was like yeah, The DWC let him go. He said the DWC said he left me too soon, no transportation and tools, and that he wasn't his mommy. Last I heard, just a rumor, that he was back where I last found him, home less, and back at the men's mission (sally ann). But not sure ???? Never know with that kid, problem with him, is he don't know how far he has to go, to hit rock bottom.

But as I said before, DWC should of kept his nose out of things, keeps trying to bug me to bring him back. I'm a stubborn old fart now, to me, he made his bed, so now he can lye in it. If I brought him back, within 3 months, he will forget his past, and start thinking he was the boss again. This time, I would be aiding my future competition. For he would be using me as a stepping stone to get a head. Not being mean, but she's a dog eat world out there, just being realistic. Kept telling him to set himself to get out on his own,,,, but ????????

And to last part of your post

I'm a pure sub now, DWC looks after comp and stuff. You just half to put checks in their name (b1tches), to be covered. at the beginning with a new guy, I'm right up front, your pay will be [email protected] at 1st. Then you will be on PW at a %. The kid with me now, is my sons brother inlaw, who rents his basement. He is 31, done with the rat race. Just wants money for his rent, video games, and unfortunately, his pot:furious: (none drinker though). SO..... he's the type that will be content to always be the under study, which can be a good thing in this trade,,,, your not training your future competition thing again:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I know the type, I have people like that around me, (Not saying much on here) You give and give, They take and take, Then when you stop or they crap on you and you dont give then your the biggest around and its all your fault, Or its the poor me mentallity. Drugs do that, Even just a little bit of weed, I have a cousin, Tryed weed etc and at the age of 17 had to be placed in a mental hospital, Hes 42 now, Cant work, Treats his parents like crap, Even though they gave him everything. I realise it wasnt all weed but it didnt help. I grew up watching some nasty stuff around me, My folks always said dont touch weed or thats what you will be, It kills motivation, I have a younger brother, Yeah weeds great all fun, Tryed to tell him..........Anyway, you get the idea. I realise its fine for somepeople and they get along just fine with it, But have that stuff around me and i feel very uncomfortable, Ive seen some crazy, crazy, scray sh!t.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame but there's only so much you can do I suppose


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

chris said:


> the best helper kid weve had was home schooled and didnt own a cell phone (at first) And one thing we all need to remember is we were all helpers at one time



You'd probably like me then haha.
Home schooled my entire life, started taping full time at 16 years old, been at it ever since.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

60/40 2buck:whistling2::whistling2:LOL!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance of something like you and jr. sort of tagging up again, and sharing the new help? Tell the DWC that for things to work, you want to take on 2 houses at a time - each of you sort of focusing more on one house each, but doing a little crosswork when it makes sense - and use the tools and new help in both places? Just a thought.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> No chance of something like you and jr. sort of tagging up again, and sharing the new help? Tell the DWC that for things to work, you want to take on 2 houses at a time - each of you sort of focusing more on one house each, but doing a little crosswork when it makes sense - and use the tools and new help in both places? Just a thought.


,,,,








Justme,,,, he's trying to shorten my life


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Justme,,,, he's trying to shorten my life


:no: (to the ban). 

Before totally throwing out an idea, sometimes it can be good to try 'shaping' it some 1st, to see if it could be made to fit.

Example: If the DWC wants the houses done faster, and jr. could be available, maybe could see if he might be interested in helping out some, as you need him.

&/or

The 2 house thing could maybe be approached 'project by project'. You might tell jr. that if it works out well enough for You, then you could be interested in doing the next ones. If things turn sour too much, for You, you wouldn't be. That way you're always in control - no 'married at the hip' perceptions with jr. that he's got some control over you and the situation.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Before totally throwing out an idea, sometimes it can be good to try 'shaping' it some 1st, to see if it could be made to fit.
> 
> Example: If the DWC wants the houses done faster, and jr. could be available, maybe could see if he might be interested in helping out some, as you need him.
> 
> ...


well.......... bit of a update for you guys

As soon as you speak of the Devil, guess who calls

He was going to walmart, [email protected] tire, Subway and tim Hortons to put job applications in. (I had to really hold back from doing this







). But he felt his odds of getting one of those jobs was nil, since he never got his high school diploma. Then, the last guy he was forced to work with, has all his hand tools and is trying to get them back. And another retired taper, who was lending him the machines, will no longer return his calls. He tried the Union, but they have nothing for 3 months (a hospital) It was becoming hard not to Laugh out hard







..... Guess the only good news for him is his beaver has not kicked him out of the den........... as of yet.

So.................................................. I crumbled (plus he does consider me as his father figure, and he kept saying "yeah you were right"

But !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,, I told him for ONE house, and one house only

The DWC has a wicked 30,000+ sq shack coming up in a few weeks. He wanted 2 taping crews in it. So I talked to the DWC's brother (foreman{good guy}) to tell his brother the







(that I always fight with) to give us the whole house to do. odds are he will go for it, since he keeps bugging me to give 2bjr work. I find out tomorrow so......

The deal is,he has to train my new guy, since he had a knack of training any new guys we brought in.( I get frustrated). This might shut his beaver up, so he don't become homeless.

And no I won't be hiring him back.(I'm stubborn) Going to see if I can get him teamed up with a taping bud of mine. Me and this guy teamed up doing High rises in Toronto years ago, and he always liked 2bjr. Think he will hire him in a flash


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So.................................................. I crumbled (plus he does consider me as his father figure, and he kept saying "yeah you were right"
> 
> But !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,, I told him for ONE house, and one house only


Good on ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Yeah - good on ya 2buck 

I knew there was a humanitarian in there somewhere.


----------

